# Questions about Turface



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I now have gravel in my tank and am planning on switching to Turface so that I can start having a planted tank.

I know that Turface does not have nutrients, so I have liquid fertilizers. There are a few things, however, that I am unsure of.

1) I know that Turface is very dusty and needs to be rinsed out. However, I am unsure as to how to rinse it. Would tap water be bad, considering Turface's high CEC? Would it be best to rinse it with tank water or dechlorinated tap water?

2) What would be the best way to get the Turface started with nutrients? I could just put it in the tank and then add the ferts and let it absorb it over time. Would it be better to just add ferts to it before adding it to the tank to "charge" it?

3) How do I go about cleaning turface once it is in the tank. It's lightweight and it will have plants attached to it, so I doubt I will be able vacuum it with a siphon. Would I just let the waste decompose, letting the Turface absorb the nutrients?

Thanks for the help!


----------

